# Yan Whittaker killed in car crash.



## tw1nn1ejo (11 January 2007)

The 43-year-old Yan Whittaker was killed in a car crash on the A50 in Hilton, shortly after midnight on Wednesday, 3 January. His red Ferrari left the carriageway and travelled on to the nearest ditch, turned over, and burst in to flames. What a tragic accident 
	
	
		
		
	


	





My thoughts go out to all his family. R.I.P Yan.


----------



## Rambo (11 January 2007)

This is indeed very sad...but not new news :-

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/1604470/an/0/page/0#1604470


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (11 January 2007)

Oh whoops 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Lol, thanks for telling me.


----------



## Gingernags (12 January 2007)

Ah but they never confirmed the name did they?  So now we have the definitive answer.

RIP.


----------



## filly190 (12 January 2007)

I was shocked to read the sad news in this weeks horse and hound.  Having met Yan on a few occasions it is a terribly sad loss.


----------



## Dutch (16 January 2007)

Oh God, that is just terrible, I am so sorry to hear that.

Diana


----------

